# HELP! Brightest 10mm LED bulb???



## rhrent (Nov 17, 2011)

Please excuse my naivety, but that's why I'm here, asking your assistance. I designed a micro projector, and am using a 1 watt 380,000mcd, single chip, 10mm LED, and a 45 degree viewing angle. My issue is, that once I shine it through the lens system, there's not enough light to see the image clearly. 
I would like more a more powerful "Brighter" LED. What's the most powerful 10mm bulb?
They offer the same bulb in a 5 chip version too, maybe this would work?
It needs to be a 10mm bulb, as I've already manufactured the housings...I know, I should have tested it first, but it worked beautifully on a light colored surface, never thought about other surfaces. 
Thanks for your help!

I've attached a link to the LED I'm currently using if it helps...I'm NOT the seller trying to make a sale here, this is stictly to show you what I'm using now.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Product...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4260060571026624568


----------



## HB021 (Nov 17, 2011)

The SST-90 bulb from luminus is 10mm and has a maximum brightness of 2250 lumen at 30w:
http://www.luminus.com/products/SST-90_2_3543760270.pdf


----------



## JacobJones (Nov 17, 2011)

Basically everyone here is going to tell you to stay away from those cheap bi-pin LEDs and use a quality power led instead, to be frank the led you chose is rubbish. 
Would you consider using an LED smaller than 10mm diameter?


----------



## Illum (Nov 17, 2011)

JacobJones said:


> Would you consider using an LED smaller than 10mm diameter?



Probably noting limitations on collimation? :shrug:


----------



## rhrent (Nov 17, 2011)

JacobJones said:


> Basically everyone here is going to tell you to stay away from those cheap bi-pin LEDs and use a quality power led instead, to be frank the led you chose is rubbish.
> Would you consider using an LED smaller than 10mm diameter?



Yes! I would go smaller than a 10mm LED. I just cant accomodate a diferent style buls, as the housings are already done. What did you have in mind? And thanks for being frank with me!


----------



## JacobJones (Nov 17, 2011)

rhrent said:


> Yes! I would go smaller than a 10mm LED. I just cant accomodate a diferent style buls, as the housings are already done. What did you have in mind? And thanks for being frank with me!



Ah, so it has to be a bi-pin LED. That complicates things as they can't be made very bright because of their poor (read non existent) heatsinking, plus most are made by unknown companies who's mcd claims can't be trusted. I honestly don't know what to suggest now


----------

